# 67 Body Mount Combination Change



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

I am wanting to buy and install the best kit for the body mounts and core mounts. My car was built per the assembly manual diagram like this (my combination in yellow)...











My 67 GTO had...

...Bolted mounts in positions 1, 2, 3, 6 & 7 AND free solid mounts in positions 4 & 5 (no holes in the rubber & no bolts, obviously. These are also known as "rider" or "dummy" mounts. Here's a more clear view of the positions...









My combination matches the diagram from the assembly manual (top illustration), but I would like to use bolted connections everywhere if possible AND if it makes good sense. The body areas beneath the rear seat (position #4) has the hole and the trapped nut already, even though never used. The trunk body area above the spring perch (position #5) has the hole but no trapped nut. I have to do extensive trunk replacement work so adding the nut would be almost free. The frame has all the access holes to install the bolted rubbers.

The diagrams show different colored mounts in different locations. Can anybody help define what the actual differences are between the colored rubbers? Do the Ames Kits have any dimensional differences? I know Ames has a more expensive OEM-like kit with the colors applied, but they offer many other kits that appear to be more generic, hence me kicking this sleeping dog prior to buying. The thickness is probably the most important since having the wrong thickness in the wrong location could make the body sit poorly on the frame and bind or float. Hopefully, the thickness' are all the same and I am fretting over nothing. Here's where I hope to go...









Thanks in advance!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Some, not all, assembly plants used colored bushings as a location aid. Sometimes the entire bushing was dipped or dyed, or just a paint dab was applied. 
Inline Tube has good reviews for their bushings. I was not impressed with what Ames offered for the 68-72 and returned them. The IT versions were identical to my originals. 
I can't comment on what Ames is offering for the 67.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Does anyone have a new set of '67 body mounts that they can see if the rubbers are all the same thickness?


----------

